# Grips .580 or .600?



## Astraeus (Apr 24, 2016)

Afternoon all. An absolutely basic question here.

Just about to regrip all the clubs in my bag after a wet winter and have the option of .580 or .600 diameter grips.  I am going to go ribbed for the Driver, 3 Wood and Hybrid and round for all other clubs and probably use Golf Pride Tour Velvet across the board. What is the .580/.600 a measure of and what is the easiest way for me to find out which grip size is appropriate for each club?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 24, 2016)

.580/.600 relates to the core diameter of the grip.

If your irons have .600 shafts the a .600 grip with 1 layer of tape is a standard install.

If you were to put a .580 grip on a .600 shaft it would be slightly oversize due to the construction of the grip.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 24, 2016)

Lucky you only have to worry about the diameter of your grips  (I got my bats re-gripped a few weeks ago and wasn't offered a choice or any suggestion made that it'd make any difference - maybe it can).


----------



## Astraeus (Apr 24, 2016)

One Planer said:



			.580/.600 relates to the core diameter of the grip.

If your irons have .600 shafts the a .600 grip with 1 layer of tape is a standard install.

If you were to put a .580 grip on a .600 shaft it would be slightly oversize due to the construction of the grip.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you One Planer.

Next question - I have read that wedges should probably have thinner grips than the longer clubs. It would appear that all of my clubs are a .600 butt diameter so how would I go about getting thinner grips for some clubs?


----------



## One Planer (Apr 24, 2016)

Astraeus said:



			Thank you One Planer.

Next question - I have read that wedges should probably have thinner grips than the longer clubs. It would appear that all of my clubs are a .600 butt diameter so how would I go about getting thinner grips for some clubs?
		
Click to expand...

You could possibly stretch them but if you're doing it yourself, and you don't have much experience, I wouldn't recommend it. 

I'd ask a local pro to do it.


----------

